# New stuff



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Just playing around a little


----------



## Terry Q (Mar 2, 2017)

That book is amazing


In woodworking there is always more then one way to accomplish something.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Nice signs John. I always like it when a bit of sculpture goes outside the frame.


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

Very nice!! My complements to you for some fine WWing!


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Wow John , your doing some great work there. Looks like you've got this cnc stuff down pat


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> Wow John , your doing some great work there. Looks like you've got this cnc stuff down pat


Not really - - but manage to do a few simple things. It's capable of a whole lot more fancy stuff if you can talk to her in her native tongue.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

What everyone else said.


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

Those are some cool signs, John.


----------



## rrrun (Jun 17, 2014)

Very nice work. Clean. The way it should be!


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

honesttjohn said:


> Just playing around a little


What kind of wood did you use for these, John?


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Gaffboat said:


> What kind of wood did you use for these, John?



The book is a glued up baltic birch board on sale from Menards cut in half and glued to make it thicker.

The rest are from glued up 4/4 and 5/4 pine panels from either Lowes or Menards. I usually buy the 24 x 48 ones and can usually use them all for what I do cutting them into 12, 16, and 24 inch lengths and the 24 inch widths work with 12 or 16 inch cuts. Plus it's an easy size to work width. They also come in 6' and 8' lengths and widths up to 36".

Plus, the upside of Vectric's software is you can take your scraps and odd sizes, and mistakes and make something out of it by just increasing or decreasing the model size with a couple mouse clicks.


----------



## UglySign (Nov 17, 2015)

Honest.... John....

They look wicked! I like them alot.
Whats the average time for that 3D stuff?
Not sure if I'd have patience.

They also look primed for a woodburning to add more depth.

Very Cool


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

I have done 38 hour runs on my machines. I dont sit around waiting for it, I keep busy for other aspects of the project or I do another woodworking project altogether.


It's actually like paying a guy or two to do work, it just goes off on its own and works by itself so patience has little to do with it for me.

And wood burning for depth? We can easily make the carve deeper, far, far deeper that any wood burn could achieve. Wood burning has it's place for accent, but for simple depth I would either carve deeper or simply use a dark stain to get in the crevices, wipe off the rest and then put the top coat on. Even on the carvings in this post using a dark stain in those trees or deeper areas would give the effect of looking much deeper(more 3d). I am also betting pictures don't do the pieces justice, they never do. 3d depth is tough to discern with a clear finish in photographs.

I think they look great!


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

UglySign said:


> Honest.... John....
> 
> They look wicked! I like them alot.
> Whats the average time for that 3D stuff?
> ...


Thank You.

3d carving ain't fast!! The smaller the bit, the better the detail, but the more time it takes. But to answer your question, these probably took 2-3 hours each to do. The house was a little more.

I have done some that took 20+ hours for the finish cut. But like Dovetail says, once you know your machine and equipment, you can multitask.


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

Did you use a 1/16th ball nose or an 1/8"?


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Book was 1/4 bn

pheasant and motorbike were 1/8 bn

camp and house were 3/16 bn

All were 1/4 em for the rough cut


----------



## artman60 (Nov 22, 2015)

Impressive, as always. My favorite was the Grandpa's house, Grandma's rules, one. (Lotta truth there). Having any trouble finding the time to be in the shop during the summer?


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

artman60 said:


> Impressive, as always. Having any trouble finding the time to be in the shop during the summer?


Not really -- did 2 shows this summer when we only planned on doing 1. Was cutting some days from 6:00 to the middle of the night sometimes. Didn't get much time outside. 

The problem now comes because the holidays are right in there with hunting season. Priorities must prevail. Don't know how long I'll be able to hit the woods. Gets harder and more expensive every year.


----------



## beltramidave (Jan 6, 2016)

Looks like you are getting the hang of it... Great work!

Can't compete with HJ yet, but here is one of my latest.


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

nice book piece, like how you got the letters to follow the fold of the book...


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

honesttjohn said:


> The book is a glued up baltic birch board on sale from Menards cut in half and glued to make it thicker.


I'm using a 24" x 48" board of that glued up birch for my PC desk. I bought it when they had those panels on sale. Far less work than having to glue up boards myself for projects. I used my CNC to cut mortise arrays on the bottom face for the 4x4 cedar legs. 

4D Furniture Thoughts: Simple Desk Design. Tenon Array Joint.

I'll admit though that I sure do like your 3D book as a better use for that birch. I may have to buy another panel from Menards just to do a little 3D playing myself. 

4D


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

4D,

Really like the way you joined the legs to the top. Looks clean and simple, but still classy.
Good job!!


----------

